# IRISH 2ND BATTALION ARMY CADETS



## Sgt. Migs (7 Jan 2006)

Alright...the only Irish regiment in canada!! Anyone from 2964 Walden, 2912 sudbury, and 2915 capreol...reply!! Fior Go Bas!

Sgt. Migwans, 2964 walden irish army cadets.


----------



## CPL_IRISH (7 Jan 2006)

Well, There's of course, me. That's all you need. Best cadet from the best corps, 2964. Which I remind you all is alot better then those other "Irish" corps.

I don't even know how many Irish are in this community?


----------



## CI L. Phillips (7 Jan 2006)

Shouts to my Irish pals!! I have met some awesome Irish kids at Blackdown- shouts to Strange and my lil Migsy!!


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Jan 2006)

How about the Irish/BCR affiliated cadet corps in Vancouver?

Dane, I'm looking in your direction


----------



## baseballinahat (8 Jan 2006)

I was in the 2381 Irish Fusiliers in Richmond B.C. Thats right beside Vancouver. I cant remember much of the History of the Regiment, but I think it has more to do with Britian than Ireland, because of the British and Canadian connection. We used the 12th Service batallions Base. Our Rivals  :threat:


----------



## COBRA-6 (8 Jan 2006)

The 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada is the only active Irish Unit left in Canada. I can't remember exactly what happened to the Irish Fusiliers, I think they were reduced to nil strength when their armoury burnt down years ago, only the Cadet Corps remains.

Fior Go Bas!

Mike


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Jan 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> ...only the Cadet Corps remains.
> 
> Fior Go Bas!
> 
> Mike


And even that is going the way of the dodo, since they are now badged as a BCR affiliated cadet corps, the only bit of their irish tradition they wear, is the green shamrock leaf behind the BCR cap badge.


----------



## baseballinahat (8 Jan 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> The 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada is the only active Irish Unit left in Canada. I can't remember exactly what happened to the Irish Fusiliers, I think they were reduced to nil strength when their armoury burnt down years ago, only the Cadet Corps remains.
> 
> Fior Go Bas!
> 
> Mike



Are we talking about the same cadets? 13- 18 year olds? I saw the base the other day its still standing. Tiocfaidh ar la!!!  :threat:


----------



## ryanmann356 (9 Jan 2006)

Hooah Irish Fusiliers!!!!! If you weant to know more about Irish Fusiliers heres the link 
 http://www.cadets.net/pac/2381army/history_e.htm

Currently 2381 BCR irish fusiliers is one of the lower mainlands largest cadet corps with over 100 cadets and received an award for being one of the best cadet corps in the pacific region in 2005
FAUGH A BALLAGH


----------



## ryanmann356 (9 Jan 2006)

we have the shamrock behind the capbrass, the hackel and the sash..
sorry for the double post, my bad wont happen again


----------



## Dane (19 Jan 2006)

He is right, they technically are the only Irish in Canada, at least as far as I am aware. 2381 doesn't, technically qualify as an Irish CC, because the colours went to the BCR, HOWEVER the traditions, battle honours of the Vancouver Reg't (The Irish) folded into the BCRs as well to keep the unit soft of in a defacto existance. That's about as far as I understand the story.


----------

